# October HS football



## ronlane (Oct 26, 2019)

Last home game for my home team and the weather was, ummmmmm, well just look....


Yeah a little cool (cold) and a LOT wet.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 26, 2019)

Nice set... what's all that icky white stuff?????


----------



## ronlane (Oct 26, 2019)

tirediron said:


> Nice set... what's all that icky white stuff?????



Thanks. I would have almost rather it been snow. It was not real fun in the cold and rain.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 27, 2019)

Looks good.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 27, 2019)

Cold, rain, snow during football season? Heaven forbid, we'd come to believe that 100 degree temperatures were the new norm. Good set as always. What happened to the Sooners yesterday? Looks like their wagon got rolled again.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 27, 2019)

Nice job on the photos, especially that first one.  Weather looks miserable!  Yuck.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 27, 2019)

Derrel said:


> Looks good.



Thanks Derrel.



smoke665 said:


> Cold, rain, snow during football season? Heaven forbid, we'd come to believe that 100 degree temperatures were the new norm. Good set as always. What happened to the Sooners yesterday? Looks like their wagon got rolled again.



Thanks Smoke.  I was working and didn't get to see the Sooners but it sounds like the Schooner didn't get them to Manhattan until it was too late.



SquarePeg said:


> Nice job on the photos, especially that first one.  Weather looks miserable!  Yuck.



Thank you.


----------



## ac12 (Oct 29, 2019)

My last home game is Nov 8.

I hate shooting in the COLD rain, especially when there is COLD wind.
We get that weather for soccer, a winter sport.
Except the rain sometimes goes horizontal.
Then I go inside the warm dry gym and shoot basketball.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 29, 2019)

ac12 said:


> My last home game is Nov 8.
> 
> I hate shooting in the COLD rain, especially when there is COLD wind.
> We get that weather for soccer, a winter sport.
> ...



We still have two more regular season games but they are away, then the play-offs that end around the first of December. Once those are done, I'll be out of the weather. I have already moved indoors for the start of competitive cheer and basketball has started practicing and has some scrimmages starting this weekend.


----------



## ac12 (Oct 30, 2019)

ronlane said:


> ac12 said:
> 
> 
> > My last home game is Nov 8.
> ...



This Friday is an away game, which I won't be going to.
Next Fri is the last game, and it will be a home game.
Coming out of the gym tonight, it was 50F, no wind.  I hope next Fri is warmer, but I kinda doubt it.​I don't keep track of the ranking so I have no idea if we are in the play-offs.

Girls Volleyball Senior Game was tonight, so the gym will be free for the basketball teams.
Well except for play-offs.

Girls Tennis Senior Game was today.  Play-offs start tomorrow.

I should ask the cheer coach about their competitions.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 30, 2019)

ac12 said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > ac12 said:
> ...



Our HS team is done with regular season football.  Playoffs start this Friday at home.  The team went undefeated this season, really crushing their opponents in almost every game.  I don’t pretend to understand how the divisions and opponents are determined but there’s something wrong when one team wins every game, some by scores like 47-0, 5 games scoring over 40 points.  Doesn’t seem very sporting to me if they’re piling on points in the 4th quarter when they’re up 35-0.  I guess that’s the old way of looking at things in pro sports but you would think in HS it would be about more than that.  I mentioned this to one of the dads and he went on about how they were playing their hardest every down to impress the college scouts.  I guess there’s been some interest in a few of the kids.


----------



## ac12 (Oct 30, 2019)

SP,
I had that discussion with the Athletic Director at my school.
The problem is with teams right at the division cut-off.
This is when division assignment is based ONLY on the team's ability to play.​
Say team A is at the top of division 2, and are winning all their games.
Then in the next/2nd season, they are pushed up to division 1 (the TOP division).  Now they are at the bottom of division 1.  They are not good enough to compete with the other teams in division 1, and are constantly loosing.

Then in the 3rd season, they are bumped back down to division 2, because they cannot compete in division 1.  Now they are again the "top dog," are are again beating everyone else in division 2.
You can see how this becomes a problem.  
No mater what you do, someone looses, and it is unfair.

About the scoring.
I think some of that is coach mentality/attitude.
Some coaches are so competitive that they want to CRUSH the opponent.
Maybe that is the competitive drive that they want to drive into their players.  To WIN and never give the competition a chance.  And for certain occupations, I can see that makes perfect sense.​Other coaches, knowing that they are so far ahead that they WILL win the game, will rotate in their 2nd and 3rd level players, to give the lower level players a chance to play.
The difficulty comes when you have the level miss-match at the start of this post.  Where even the 3rd level players of team B are better than the 1st level players of team A.  I saw that a few times, and the miss-match was so bad that it was SAD to watch.  Rather than being a happy win, it was feeling sorry for the other team.​


----------



## ronlane (Oct 31, 2019)

The scoring could be attributed to the tie breaker of the district/conference. If point differential is one of the tie breakers, then you poor it on when you can. The better seeding could be the difference in playing an extra week or going home in the play-offs.

Another consideration is that when you are building a team, you put your backups in to get them experience. When you do this, you continue to run the same offense. It's not your job to stop yourself, it is the other teams job to stop you.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 25, 2019)

So the Melrose team remained undefeated and is going to Gillette Stadium for the “Super Bowl” for the 4th time in 5 years.  They’re 1-2 so far.   My daughter is not thrilled with me because the game is next weekend and we’ll be in FL.  

@MSnowy  they’re playing Plymouth South, is that one of the teams you shoot?


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 25, 2019)

Good action shots.......


----------



## ronlane (Nov 25, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> So the Melrose team remained undefeated and is going to Gillette Stadium for the “Super Bowl” for the 4th time in 5 years.  They’re 1-2 so far.   My daughter is not thrilled with me because the game is next weekend and we’ll be in FL.
> 
> @MSnowy  they’re playing Plymouth South, is that one of the teams you shoot?



Lol, I had a chance to possibly shoot the Big XII championship game in 2 weeks but I'll be in KC at a cheer competition with my daughter. (Thought about calling in sick on that one and going with Football, lol)



Jeff15 said:


> Good action shots.......



Thank you Jeff.


----------

